# OneUp Carbon Handlebars for Clydes?



## Decoy20 (May 26, 2021)

Who out there is >250 lbs and running OneUp Carbon Handlebars? 

I'm hearing great things about their damping capabilities (a natural feature of composite bars) but also their more flexible tubing profiling for vertical compliance while maintaining torsional stiffness.

I don't worry about breakage with any 35mm carbon bar they're stout enough, but I wonder if the OneUP design isn't really meant for heavier folks and 'designed' to flex under average rider loads or huge torque transfer while climbing.

If you're heavier and using OneUP carbon bars, I'd love to hear if you find them too flexy, just right, etc.

Thanks all...


----------



## pushinpixels (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm 255lbs. and I find them just right. I've had them on for about 15 hours of riding. Enough time to know I'm happy with the purchase.


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Me. 6'4" 215 geared up. Wouldn't consider myself a clyde but I'm not tiny. The bars are amazing. Not a gimmick, they feel great!


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

I felt they were too flexible on my AM bike but love them on my rigid SS. ENVE and RaceFace Next R are comfortable bars. So are Pivot bars. 220lb


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

DrDon said:


> I felt they were too flexible on my AM bike but love them on my rigid SS. ENVE and RaceFace Next R are comfortable bars. So are Pivot bars. 220lb
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


i have raceface next R bars and i wouldn't call them comfortable at all. i think the race face turbine alum bar is actually more comfortable. i've been looking at the oneup bars for my SS....need to decide on 20 vs 35mm rise.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

In my opinion they work exactly as advertised. I'd put the comfort level similar to Chromag BZA but with the precision of a SIXC. Pretty awesome product if you ask me. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Maybe I'm the outlier or need to play around with my bars but I don't feel any significant difference between the OneUp bars and any of the other carbon bars i've had (Raceface, Santa Cruz, Yeti, Box, Pivot). I'm 260lbs and actually find them kind of uncomfortable compared to the Box bars I've have on my other bike. All are same width, same clamp diameter. Not saying it's a bad bar, but I've yet to experience any additional damping over other carbon bars.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

matadorCE said:


> Maybe I'm the outlier or need to play around with my bars but I don't feel any significant difference between the OneUp bars and any of the other carbon bars i've had (Raceface, Santa Cruz, Yeti, Box, Pivot). I'm 260lbs and actually find them kind of uncomfortable compared to the Box bars I've have on my other bike. All are same width, same clamp diameter. Not saying it's a bad bar, but I've yet to experience any additional damping over other carbon bars.


back to back VS RFsixc I can totally feel more compliance on the ONEup bar. Never did a back to back on the SC carbon bar that is sitting gathering dust. (also have a new 20mm rise OneUP bar not being used if anyone is interested, ordered it for a bike that never came...) I'm shopping for a 50 rise carbon 35mm bar to try out. (not sure if that exists, no luck so far)


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

stiingya said:


> back to back VS RFsixc I can totally feel more compliance on the ONEup bar. Never did a back to back on the SC carbon bar that is sitting gathering dust. (also have a new 20mm rise OneUP bar not being used if anyone is interested, ordered it for a bike that never came...) I'm shopping for a 50 rise carbon 35mm bar to try out. (not sure if that exists, no luck so far)


Could do a custom stem from Williams racing products. They'll do whatever rise you want.

Im all in on oneup bars coming off of Next R's. Way more compliant. Im 6' hover under and over 200.


----------



## pushinpixels (Jul 4, 2007)

stiingya said:


> I'm shopping for a 50 rise carbon 35mm bar to try out. (not sure if that exists, no luck so far)








D A R T M O O R


Our 800mm wide handlebar in a super strong 35mm standard which is perfect for the Freeride and Downhill riders. Lightning is made of butted 7050 aluminium. Despite the big size and outstanding strength this handlebar with its 299g definitely belongs to the featherweight division.




dartmoor-bikes.com




Aluminum
800mm 
35mm clamp 
50mm rise


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

jct said:


> i have raceface next R bars and i wouldn't call them comfortable at all. i think the race face turbine alum bar is actually more comfortable. i've been looking at the oneup bars for my SS....need to decide on 20 vs 35mm rise.


Sounds like you are telling me to buy new bars

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paranoid_Android (Oct 11, 2006)

I’m around 280 with gear and they’re awesome.


----------



## Decoy20 (May 26, 2021)

Paranoid_Android said:


> I'm around 280 with gear and they're awesome.


What type of bike and riding do you do? Do you notice the flex on climbs?


----------



## Paranoid_Android (Oct 11, 2006)

Decoy20 said:


> What type of bike and riding do you do? Do you notice the flex on climbs?


Long travel enduro bike on everything from trail riding to downhill. The flex is not so obvious in any condition. I notice that they feel more 'comfortable' than other bars, but don't really observe the flex itself. I love the look too. The shape is cool and they're very understated.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Streetdoctor said:


> Could do a custom stem from Williams racing products. They'll do whatever rise you want.
> 
> Im all in on oneup bars coming off of Next R's. Way more compliant. Im 6' hover under and over 200.


That's cool, didn't know anyone did custom aluminum stems like that!

I've tried some 10 degree stems to raise the bars and didn't like how the steering felt in slow speed techie stuff. So I bought a new fork so I could have plenty of steerer tube to play with. Just that I've reduced my effective reach that way. So I wanted to play with lowering my stem a bit and retaining the bar height with taller bars. (I also tried a 50mm stem, but I've spent so much time on 30/32/35's that I just tend to like the feel of shorter stems now?)

Anyway, looks like 35 clamp carbon bars at 50mm is a bust??? I see the Enve 31.8's at 50mm rise. I just hate buying enve. So I think that takes me back to aluminum bars and so maybe I'll try some new trendy bend or sweep?? But, if I'm going back to alu bars I've got some 40 and 45mm rise bars to play with first and then I see Spank makes a zero 45mm stem that might be work trying?


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

If you need that big of a rise in the bars, are you on a properly sized frame?


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

I can’t get the hyperlink to work but check out the Vital Mountain Bike review. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

matadorCE said:


> If you need that big of a rise in the bars, are you on a properly sized frame?


I'm 6'3" and rockin a medium why you don't think that's proper?


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

DrDon said:


> I can't get the hyperlink to work but check out the Vital Mountain Bike review.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


thanks!









Handle bar rise and stems


Curious on what kind of handle bar rise and stem angle/length you taller riders are running? I am 6 foot 4 and ride a Santa Cruz Hightower XL




www.vitalmtb.com


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

stiingya said:


> I'm 6'3" and rockin a medium why you don't think that's proper?


Not sure if you're being sarcastic, but in the chance you're not then no


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

matadorCE said:


> Not sure if you're being sarcastic, but in the chance you're not then no


Yes i was being sarcastic.

I'm trying to keep my bars at the height they are, but lower my stem to regain some effective reach. Hence the need for more rise in my bars. I'm not saying I know I need 50mm rise. I'm saying I want to try it out.

Follow the link above on Vital, or feel free to search the subject here on MTBR. Plenty of taller riders/racers with that kind of rise in their bars.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Not that anyone really asked about it... BUT the SQlab 31.8 alu bars I tried out were totally and noticeably stiffer than the 35mm carbon one up's. It was like extra pressure on my palms that took a few weeks to either toughen up or get used to??  Anyway, it's not a total apples to apples comparison because the bar angles/stem/rise are not one to one. But I swapped them back today and was like ooohhhhh, much betta.

The SQlab bars had a 12 degree angle which was interesting. (and also they only sent me 35mm rise/not what I ordered) But what I ended up taking from that experiment was just rolling my bars back a bit more on the one ups/renthals on another bike. No where near the same kind of sweep angle as the SQlabs. But just using the angle thats built in as rearward sweep VS I've always rolled my bars really far forward/kind of "up". Holdover from BMX bar set up I guess...

At any rate, back to looking for a 45-50mm rise carbon bar to try out!!


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm looking at the Spank Spoon with Vibracore 35mm bar / 40 mm rise, or Oneup 35mm rise bars. I'm trying to correct my body position when I'm standing on my pedals on a steep DH. Even though I have an XXL frame, the ground to top of grip height 42.5" where my wife's Medium frame Giant Anthem is 42". Only 1/2" higher. I'm 6'7 and she's 5'8, so my butt pretty high comparted to my shoulders. This is not a great position on steep DH's. It's like I'm half way to an endo all the time. So I'm converting my 140mm FOX 36 forks to 160mm and changing my handlebars from the stock RF 20mm rise to a 35 or 40mm rise. I had forgot that my old hardtail had 40mm rise bars on it and the frame had a much taller headtube. Plus I had some old 140mm Bomber forks on it. It was more comfortable position even standing on my pedals which I do most of the time.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

You want to buy as high of a handlebar you can get. I believe there are some 50's out there

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

WHALENARD said:


> You want to buy as high of a handlebar you can get. I believe there are some 50's out there
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Spank Spoon has 35mm w/ 50mm rise. Not CF but is Alum. with a Vibracore?


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Tall BMX'r said:


> Spank Spoon has 35mm w/ 50mm rise. Not CF but is Alum. with a Vibracore?


If you're looking to raise your stack I would certainly focus on the rise over what they're made out of. Vibracore bars are a fine set of bars.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I just bought a
*MTB Stem 31.8 - 35 Stem 60mm -20 Degree Wake Mountain Bike Stem Short Handlebar Stem for Most Bicycle, Road Bike, MTN, BMX, Fixie Gear, Cycling (Aluminum Alloy, Black)*
from Amazon. It will give me about 20mm rise with my 35mm dia. handlebars while maintaining the same stem length as my existing RF level stem. It's kind of strange that they sell it as an inverted stem as to lower your bars. Based on the comments from people that bought it, they installed it with the graphics up side down🙃. All positive that it work as a riser stem. I'll probably just paint over the lame graphics...
So I'll just use my same RF 20mm rise bars for now. Once I convert my forks to 160mm and install the riser stem, I'll see how it feels. At that point I'll determine if I want to go higher and add the riser bars.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Tall BMX'r said:


> I just bought a
> *MTB Stem 31.8 - 35 Stem 60mm -20 Degree Wake Mountain Bike Stem Short Handlebar Stem for Most Bicycle, Road Bike, MTN, BMX, Fixie Gear, Cycling (Aluminum Alloy, Black)*
> from Amazon. It will give me about 20mm rise with my 35mm dia. handlebars while maintaining the same stem length as my existing RF level stem. It's kind of strange that they sell it as an inverted stem as to lower your bars. Based on the comments from people that bought it, they installed it with the graphics up side down🙃. All positive that it work as a riser stem. I'll probably just paint over the lame graphics...
> So I'll just use my same RF 20mm rise bars for now. Once I convert my forks to 160mm and install the riser stem, I'll see how it feels. At that point I'll determine if I want to go higher and add the riser bars.


You're a big guy and that sounds like a big bike. That's a no brand stem you're putting on there. It will probably be OK, but I would never advise buying cheapest Amazon-only brands to put on a Clyde bike unless it's a pub bike.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

The Wake brand is pretty decent. My wife has Wake Stem and bars on her bike. I know what you mean, but I have 51% faith in this brand Actually it has all great reviews as side from the cheesy graphics comments. And of course the people who didn't know what they were ordering, then complain about getting something that doesn't fit
Not a lot of options for this spec.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

SQ lab 30x carbon has a 45mm rise available. I've got the 30mm 12 degree sweep. Don't know about compliance as I had no issues with my Phoenix carbon bars in that regard. Just wanted to try more sweep to see if it would help out with my elbow tendonitis. Solid bar. They are 31.8's as well. My buddy runs oneup's and really likes them. FWIW, I am about 225 right now.


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

I’ve had a set of One-up risers on my Sight for 3 years (250 lbs). Best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Slowcrash (Jun 13, 2020)

Paranoid_Android said:


> I’m around 280 with gear and they’re awesome.


I know this is an old post. I was curious how the handlebars were still holding up? Have you had any problems?


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

my bad, already answered this one...


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

My Transition Spur came with OneUp Carbon Bars, felt good but I swapped them for RF Next R's which is just a preference thing...I currently run them on all 4 of my bikes and the 4 before them...


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Going to throw these in the mix. I was just about to order a 1up set of bars then came across this new brand called Trail 1 Components. Apparently it’s owned by the guy who owns World Wide Cyclery and Brian from BKXC (excellent YouTube channel and great guy). The guy who owns WWC, is good friends with the 1up owners and I would suspect they are making his carbon bars maybe? The stems are sourced locally. 

I got a 35mm carbon bar and the Rockville stem. I’ll post picks when I get them mounted. I have no affiliation with them, I just like BKXC and have used WWC ton buy a lot of gear and their (WWCs YouTube) YT channel is a wealth of info on MTB accessories and excellent reviews. 

Website: Trail One Components - MTB Components That Support The Trails Trail 1


----------



## NeedleBanger (8 mo ago)

I have one, they're rad but faaaaar more appreciated while going downhill as opposed to up. I like a solid stiff flatbar for going up. I was probably just tripping but I felt like I was losing momentum from bouncing around on the bars while trudging uphill.


----------

